# Light weight table surface



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Hey all,

I remember a thread last year when people were talking about different light weight options for table surfaces but darned if I can find it now...

Anyway since I could never decide between HO and 1/43 I have been working on plans for a two level 4 x 12 table. The top surface will have one layout and be on piano hinges and swing up to use the second level below. I was thinking originally of using wafer board but once I put a reinforcing frame on it could get pretty heavy. I would love to hear any ideas for making a stable 4 x 12 surface. Particularly the top level as I will be lifting it on occasion so rigid yet light will be ideal.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

The main weight savings concept that I recall was in a table building thread. The author was ripping plywood for the frame and legs in lieu of using dimensional lumber. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Just some other thoughts without looking for the other thread.

If you could plan your layout accordingly, you could split it and have two 4x6 sections. This would require either a few sections of track you could remove prior to lifting (easy) or cutting track sections so they butt together at the seam (not so easy but very "do-able"). In two sections, 1/4" or even 3/8" MDF on a 1x2 frame would be easily handled. 1/4" Hardboard be much lighter, but will also transfer a lot more noise.

For a full 4x12, I wonder how plywood over an aluminum frame would do?

For the bottom table frame, I gotta tell ya I've had great success with plain old 1"x4" pine furring or "lathe" boards...basically like a 2x4 ripped on edge. They are *way* cheaper and usually _much_ straighter than the crap dimensional lumber available at most places. Dado everything, square it all up with a couple turnbuckles and some wire, and it won't go anywhere.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

*Some leads on lightweight*

In his post here, *Bill Brant* summarizes his experience with l-girder benchwork for light weight and strength. His post also points you to his own build thread - lots more detail if you're interested.

Also, Bill's summary post I linked above is actually part of a thread you might like by *Slotmanmoss*, who was trying to solve a problem that sounds similar to yours. Lots of folks weighed in with their experiences.

Hope it helps.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Gene you must have seen my plans because that is right where I'm at. Lathe will surely be used on the base and an aluminum frame for the top table is also what I thinking. I'm hoping to make it a one piece top. But I swear I recall someone coming up with a great option for a lighter weight material that I thought was a great idea. Unfortunately I didn't write it down.

Brian


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Dslot on this board has done some great lightweight builds. Check out his threads or maybe he can link you. :thumbsup:


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the links Rolls. Slotmanmoss's idea of using hollow core doors, hmmm...

I have a scratch and dent building supply nearby. If I could get a good price on some dinged up doors I could easily put four together and make a table surface over 5 x 12. Four doors wouldn't necessarily be light but I would not need much additional framing and 5 x 12 would be sweet. Hmmm...


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*This is light...*

... a bit light on the socks too  ... but *VERY* light construction and great ideas all around. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=265910


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

I remember that thread well, and the socks too!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

why not do up a frame in pvc plumbing pipe?easy to cut,easy to glue.easy to drill,mount a ply table and voila!all your junctions could be taken care of with standard fittings.you could use a "T" section on both sides to put a strut in the middle to reinforce,or multiple junctions to add struts.kinda like the old do it yerself hockey nets....hmmmmm gets me thinkerin!


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

What about a Ping Pong table? 5'x9' from Big Five or costc0 
I just helped move a few routed tracks. 4'x16'
the lightest was square tubing 1" or 3/4" multilayer plywwod less
than 1/2" (big bucks) with folding legs.


----------

